# Malachite Overdrive



## Mourguitars (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok smarter than me Guys !

Anyway we can take this mild gain OD and Mod it into a higher gain lil monster ?  I have my low to mid gain pedals covered and this one comes from this series of pedals shown...i would like to do something different .

The Sanguine Distortion has 1 more resistor than the Malachite on the build sheet,  not that good at reading schematics and looking at the paths yet to understand what does what like you guys, Ic's are the same, diodes the same ...pots....again just wanted to do something different maybe swap some parts, use different led's, diodes ect...

I would look at both schematics but just checked and the one for the Malachite is posted yet....

Mike



https://imgur.com/LiVBqJH


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

When the schematic shows up, then we'll have something to talk about.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

Cool !


----------

